# Reworked Culatello today; Sugna applied...



## indaswamp (Jun 5, 2021)

After 2.5 months in the chamber, the Culatello has lost 20% weight so it is time to apply the sugna to slow drying to a crawl.

Initial weight of the green Culatello before drying was 5000grams. Today it was 3999grams...












I did have a spot on the bottom with a little fat grease out...but that should not be a problem from here on until it is done...






trussing, netting removed, sprayed with distilled water, wrapped with cling film to rehydrate the collagen sheet for easy removal...






Collagen sheet removed...






I had very little mold under the sheet. One little spot of green mold that I removed and scrubbed the area well with a brush and wine. I will pack that area with sugna to prevent an air pocket from forming...






Retrussed...






Sugna applied....






In the chamber for the long wait. Got another 14 months or so to go....


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 5, 2021)

i guess it looks good since i have no idea what the heck it is i'll take your word for it. are you sure your not working for the gov. growing some kind of biological warfare stuff. guess i'll be back in 14 months to see final product. would love to taste it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 5, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> i guess it looks good since i have no idea what the heck it is i'll take your word for it. are you sure your not working for the gov. growing some kind of biological warfare stuff. guess i'll be back in 14 months to see final product. would love to taste it.


https://www.lacucinaitaliana.com/glossary/culatello


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 5, 2021)

Even better...


> They’re hanging from the ceiling, bat-like, smelly and dusty. In the darkened basement you feel like they could suddenly come alive, turn on you in a swarm and leave you with no defences.
> 
> They look menacing – partly because of the dimly-lit and enclosed environment, partly because of their resemblance to cocoons of dangerous and exotic predators, and partly because of the unknown. What are they?


https://www.timetravelturtle.com/what-culatello-parma-ham/


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 5, 2021)

interesting, final product sure does look good. i've learned something new today.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2021)

Update:
So as of today, The fiocco has lost 28.15% weight loss, the culatello has lost 23.5% weight loss. Both still have a ways to go before they will be ready. I lost power to my drying chamber when hurricane Ida hit so I moved both to my beer fridge for the duration. We kept the freezers and fridges cold running a generator. Once a day for 2 hours on the freezers, and twice a day, 2 hours on the fridges. Won't hurt the salumi at all... When the power returned, I lined out the chamber, checked the water in the humidifier then transferred back to the chamber. I am weighing weekly. Fiocco should be ready in 2 months, the earliest for the culatello would be April 2022.

My chamber is starting to have a really complex sweet smell from the meats...looking forward to sampling when they are finished, but you can't rush it....time is what develops the flavors!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 16, 2022)

Update: 
I removed the sugna from the Hampshire Culatello 5 days ago...WOW the aroma is indescribable!!! It has lost 33% weight and is now losing moisture faster. Gonna let it go to 45-50% before I'm gonna slice it. Probably Christmas 2022.....


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 16, 2022)

Okay, could you send me the coordinates for your Christmas gathering? Looks and sounds very enticing and yummy. I could be convinced to drive south.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2022)

I'd settle for a sniff ,,,,,,


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2022)

We're at 35.45% as of the end of July...and the piece has great mold coverage now....and the aroma has intensified....if that is even possible!!


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 1, 2022)

Dang! I want to smell that aroma!!! 14 months! You are an artist!


----------

